# There are 20 angels in the world



## iamdoom

Can anyone translate this into polish please
very many thanks !!!!

" There are 20 angels in the world
  10 are sleeping
  9 are playing
  1 is reading this.

  I like you very much.  "


Very many thanks...


----------



## arturolczykowski

"Na świecie jest dwudziestu aniołów
dziesięciu śpi
dziewięciu bawi się
a jeden to czyta

Bardzo cię lubię"


----------



## Jana337

> a jeden to czyta


Isn't this "and one is reading it/that" rather than "and one is reading this"?

Okay, probably not (I suspect a false friend ) but could you please explain translate the former, too?


----------



## Thomas1

Jana337 said:


> Isn't this "and one is reading it/that" rather than "and one is reading this"?
> 
> Okay, probably not (I suspect a false friend ) but could you please explain translate the former, too?


Generally, you could translate all three by _a jeden to czyta_ and it sounds best in Polish. We had quite a long debate on how to translate _this/_that into Polish some time ago. So if you want to be more precise:
_1 is reading this_
jeden to czyta
_1 is reading that_
jeden tamto czyta

More literal translation is without _a_ but it sounds better in Polish with it.


----------



## arturolczykowski

I don't know if I understand you properly but Polish "to" has wider meaning and can be a translate as "it", "this" and "that".


----------



## kp25

Wouldn't be better: " a jeden właśnie to czyta" ?
It is happening right now.


----------



## Thomas1

kp25 said:


> Wouldn't be better: " a jeden właśnie to czyta" ?
> It is happening right now.


kp25 welcome to the forums, 

They are both good, yours may indeed sound better here as it emphasizes the moment of reading.
I'd also change the order in one of the lines and add the upper case to the personal pronoun (as from the context we see the relationship is somewhat intimate/friendly)


> "Na świecie jest dwudziestu aniołów
> dziesięciu śpi
> dziewięciu się bawi
> a jeden właśnie to czyta
> 
> Bardzo Cię lubię"


 
Anyway, I guess there can be as many versions as many translators. 

Tom


----------



## Thomas1

arturolczykowski said:


> I don't know if I understand you properly but Polish "to" has wider meaning and can be a translate as "it", "this" and "that".


I think Jana's meant the usage of _to/tamto_, but here _tamto_ doesn't fit the bill as we clearly refer to this message and it (i.e. _this_) is the English counterpart of _to. _Besides, _tamto _does sound clunky in the provided context.


Tom


----------



## iamdoom

many thanks you guys for all your help !!!!


----------

